# Giant Defy Advanced 2 - Rear Hub Play



## Tankish (5 mo ago)

Just purchased a Giant Defy Advanced 2 in June 2022. Have 1000km and there is play already some in the rear hub. It is a Giant P-R2 Disc wheelset. Anyone else experience this? Is this normal for the type of wheel set ?


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

No, man, there shouldn't be any play in the rear wheel. 

First, check if its being held firmly in place in the dropouts. Lots of riders slap it in there and don't adjust the quick release skewer to close tight enough. 

The most likely cause is loose hub bearings. If its got adjustable cones and lock rings, get ahold of a set of cone wrenches. Check both sides of the axle to feel if either lock ring is loose. Then tighten the lock nut against the adjustable cone on one side, and on the other side, turn the cone in an 8th of a turn, snug down the lock ring, and feel if there's any play. The wheel should spin in your hands freely, but not have any play. If not, readjust one side. If no play, clamp the wheel back in the dropouts, wiggle the wheel to make sure there's still no play, and go. 

If the hub uses press fit cartridge bearings, someone else can advise you on what to do.


----------

